# Re: Scammer Alert



## SamuraiTheVapor (2/11/15)

Hi everyone,

I just want to give my side of the story with regards to the post that was made, as I feel it is fair to hear both sides of a story.

I am in no means or intended to be named a 'scammer' or am trying to be one, I placed some orders at various vendors, not trying to scam anyone by any means. I have been having issues with my bank, ABSA - where they were doing an online migration for a better looking and new system that works more efficient, but for me the website was not working the way it should be.

I had no issues in the past with any vendors, everything was perfect and working - Notice this all happened in the relatively same time period while the migration was taken place.

I would get notifications with payments that are going through, but they didn't actually pull through, I contacted my bank recently after getting numerous emails from vendors asking me whats going on - here is the reponse and I quote;

_'Dear Matthew

Thank you for your email.

Please note I have received feedback from our system engineers.

Please accept our sincere apology for the inconvenience caused regarding the online banking.

Our system engineers are currently attending to the problem; we unfortunately do not have a stipulated time as to how long it will take them for resolution of the problem. I do appreciate your patience while we resolve the problem.

Please note you can also try using a different browser eg. Internet Explorer 8 or 9 or Mozilla Firefox.

Should you require further assistance, please feel free to contact me via email at technical@absa.co.za or do not hesitate to contact the call centre again on 08600 08600 (+27 11 501 5110).

Regards

Patric West
Email Administrator
Absa Internet Banking
www.absa.co.za"_


After the vendors emailed me, asking what's going on, i immediately went to my bank and that's the response I got.

With no hesitation I paid everyone the outstanding amount that was owed and I apologized to everyone involved. And I would like to do so again;

I would like to apologize to everyone that got affected by this, I tried to resolve it as soon as all of this starting arising, I apologize to the community as a whole and I ask that you accept this apology as it was by no means on purpose, and I did not mean to hurt anyone, If you were affected by this, please send me a PM or an email and I will try and resolve it ASAP.

Thanks for taking the time to read this, i would just like to give my side of the story.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1 (2/11/15)

This doesn't explain the "screenshot" fake PoPs you sent, I'm also with ABSA and had no such issues during this period.

Will be contacting "Patric West" tomorrow to verify the above "mail"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (2/11/15)

method1 said:


> This doesn't explain the "screenshot" fake PoPs you sent, I'm also with ABSA and had no such issues during this period.
> 
> Will be contacting "Patric West" tomorrow to verify the above "mail"



It was not a fake screenshot, I don't know why I was having issues, I cant explain it because I don't know what went wrong.


----------



## Mike (2/11/15)

Wonder where those JPGs you sent came from then.

Also, how do you not notice R20k not coming off your account?

Also, why continue making orders when you KNOW you're "having issues" with Absa?

Also, no hesitation? It looked like it took a serious amount of threatening to get you to pay the outstanding money. Again, no one just throws over R20k on vaping gear without knowing they have it. Especially not someone who's 19/20 years old Matthew.

Also, I'm sure Absa send SMS notifications for transactions AND they offer the option of sending proof of purchase directly to the recipients.

Stop making your name ass. Stop taking the community for fools. You're lucky you're not facing legal action.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## ShaneW (2/11/15)

@SamuraiTheVapor i tell you what... You have my email address, forward me that email from Patrick West and other correspondence with ABSA. I'll contact him and if what you are saying is completely true, you have my word that I will be the first to apologise and I will pass this on to everyone here.

The problem is that no matter what you say here, the vendors that have been affected will not trust an answer from you.
Copying and pasting an email is only further perpetuating your issue.

Forward me your correspondence with Absa and I'll confirm...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## capetocuba (2/11/15)

Internet banking it quite simple really, when I pay I see the payment confirmation straight away on my browser or phone screen. I then receive a SMS confirming. Not rocket science. So I know with certainty I have paid.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paulie (2/11/15)

If i was you i would stop blaming a bank for this as i have heard this story way to much and you have used it at all the vendors which is a lie! I think is time you listen to what the vendors are saying and you may learn about something in life! I hope you also realise how serious this is? Fraud is a very serious issue!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/15)

i believe @ShaneW has made the most reasonable offer in attempting to clear you name @SamuraiTheVapor 
Either do that or be labelled as you are forever.
In most instances when someone accuses you of being a scammer, human nature does not allow us to be as composed as displayed in your post. Especially after what everyone has said and likely having to have dealt with numerous calls demanding monies and payment and so forth....
I do have a rather simple question tho: why place orders using so many different names?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## DougP (2/11/15)

@samurai we both know that that there is a particular 
Vendor that you have done this to on more than 6 occasions of a period of weeks so I don't for one buy your story

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan (2/11/15)

Plese


Marzuq said:


> i believe @ShaneW has made the most reasonable offer in attempting to clear you name @SamuraiTheVapor
> Either do that or be labelled as you are forever.
> In most instances when someone accuses you of being a scammer, human nature does not allow us to be as composed as displayed in your post. Especially after what everyone has said and likely having to have dealt with numerous calls demanding monies and payment and so forth....
> I do have a rather simple question tho: why place orders using so many different names?


Please post those different names so that we are all aware of them.


----------



## Petrus (2/11/15)

My problem with this whole debacle is, that if I order a product from a vendor, I pay and I want my product the next working day. That is the way I am used to do business. Now this skelm oke make it extremely difficult for the vendors and, us the customers. If the above correspondence with ABSA is false as well, I think admin must name and shame him, and remove him from this forum. This is my thoughts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (2/11/15)

Petrus said:


> My problem with this whole debacle is, that if I order a product from a vendor, I pay and I want my product the next working day. That is the way I am used to do business. Now this skelm oke make it extremely difficult for the vendors and, us the customers. If the above correspondence with ABSA is false as well, I think admin must name and shame him, and remove him from this forum. This is my thoughts.



If the OP above is also false, I think a 'PK' is in order, never mind a 'name and shame'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Noddy (2/11/15)

Petrus said:


> My problem with this whole debacle is, that if I order a product from a vendor, I pay and I want my product the next working day. That is the way I am used to do business. Now this skelm oke make it extremely difficult for the vendors and, us the customers. If the above correspondence with ABSA is false as well, I think admin must name and shame him, and remove him from this forum. This is my thoughts.



I have never expected any vendor, vaping or otherwise, to send my package before payment reflects on their account.
You cannot reasonably expect anyone to send your package before payment clears, just because you want your package delivered next day.

In a way we as customers put unreasonable pressure on vendors for next day delivery. 99.5% off the time the customer will be a legit one, but sometimes a vendor will slip up because he wants to keep is customers "unreasonable expectation" of next day delivery.

Yes, maybe you are a well known customer and the vendor trusts and knows you. But everyday most vendors here will have to deal with new unknown customers.

I think vendors should just put up a notice on their webstore checkout that no package will be shipped before cleared payment. If that means you have to wait an extra day for delivery, tough sh*t. Be reasonable!

Edit - @Petrus this is not directed at you personally. Just a comment in general.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Tom. F (2/11/15)

DoubleD said:


> If the OP above is also false, I think a 'PK' is in order, never mind a 'name and shame'.


Agreed, provided he is in fact lying. Taking a hard line is the only way to deal with situations like this one. I dont think he sees consequences for his actions in his future. He needs to find out how serious this really is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/11/15)

@SamuraiTheVapor how long have you been experiencing issues with your bank? I know of a vendor that has at least 3 transactions from you dating back to July/August where the funds never cleared.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (2/11/15)

Guys it's actually extremely simple:- Mostly we can use PayFast - safe & guarantees the vendor's money, fast & immediate, that's what I prefer using. If a customer does not have the means to use Payfast then obviously you have to go the EFT avenue which in most cases can take +/- 48 hours to reflect on the vendors account. In cases where you use the same bank as the vendor it can be immediate. I know in the case of Standard Bank it is so, but I also feel that whether you're and old or new customer the vendor has the right to hold stock until such time as the funds reflect on their account, it's reasonable and good business practice. If you can't wait then the only option is to get in your car, draw money and make a trip to their business premises and hand over the cash directly, if that's not possible then be prepared to let the system run it's course - you get your stuff and the vendor receives the money which is rightfully due to them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DougP (2/11/15)

There is 3 issues here that come from this:

Firstly, when a vendor resorts to name and shame it means that this vendor has explored every possible means at his disposal to privately recover monies owed from this individual. Public name and shame is often used as a last resort to warn other people to be aware of this person. If said individual did in fact have banking problems he most definitely would have sorted it out immediately with the vendors when they called him up the first time and this public name and shame would never have happened. So I don’t buy this banking problem issue. On this point I find it very hard to believe that a bank of this size would experience internet banking problems of this nature with one person. Surely if there was problems of this nature across their platform it would make national news headlines and thousands of banking clients would be effected

What also makes this further hard to digest is that this is not an isolated incident at a isolated time. Multiple vendors (not just on this forum but on other forums to) are coming forward and sharing similar experience’s stretching over a period of time with numerous orders placed. Reference to another thread on this forum clearly shows a vendor also naming and shaming this individual for same actions.

Secondly, Every single one of us on this forum is indirectly, or actually directly, effected by this persons actions. We are a group of people here who share the same passion and have come together on here as a community. Key to the success of a community is the core value principles of trust, honesty and integrity. Up and till now I was selling, and buying items in this community never questioning the persons integrity who I was selling to or buying from. Now after this I find an element of distrust creeping into my mind-set. I really want to buy that mod on classifieds, but can I trust the seller. I must send money upfront, what if he doesn’t send mod or it’s broken and unusable. The same applies when I now place an order with a vendor. He will also treat now me with suspension.

In essence this person has now introduced an element of distrust and suspension into this community which cannot and won’t just disappear overnight.

Lastly. I spoke to a moderator (on a different forum) and asked him why this person was not banned long ago as they knew about him and his actions for a while now. He explained to me that it was a case of “better the devil you know” because as long as he was using the same nick they could monitor him and the vendors dealing with him then knew who they were dealing with and could handle the situation accordingly. If the decision was taken to ban him then suddenly you would find a new member “BeardedMountainGoat” (for example) spring up on newbie forum saying.. “Hi there I’m new to vaping and I am looking for a vendor that supplies some really good local juices anybody that can help me” and the cycle would repeat itself again, same person, different profile name, same scam.

For the first time I can honestly say I now understand the concept of “Mob Justice” and why it is needed.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Viper_SA (2/11/15)

I have an option on Absa to do a normal or immidiate transfer. The immediate transfer is a few bucks more, but worth it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deckie (2/11/15)

What ever avenue one chooses to follow just be honest, being dishonest will & does in absolute certainty catch up to a person. On the point of the actions of 1 member reflecting negatively on the whole forum I disagree.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (2/11/15)

this little Fcuk must just pray i dont bumb into him, because it will be a fcuking HARD bump.

im sorry i have absolute no time for scammers.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MetalGearX (2/11/15)

Jou doppie is geklink "SamuraiTheVapor"


----------



## DougP (2/11/15)

Here is correspondence between me and said individual on another forum..


----------



## DougP (2/11/15)




----------



## DougP (2/11/15)

Anyway enough said...
Moving right along...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## groovyvaperman (2/11/15)

@samuraithevaper/ matthew post a screenshot of the email sent from absa or a email for this patric west that could help your case if you cannot well then you are halfway down shit stream without a paddle. Good luck

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/11/15)

Just a dumb question, how did deliveries keep getting made to the same address? Or were different addresses used? If so, these people could be seen as accomlisses, right?


----------



## Ohmen (2/11/15)

Yes please @SamuraiTheVapor defend yourself

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (2/11/15)

Ey vipe I don't have latest update of Wikipedia
What the hell is a 
Accomlisses
 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (2/11/15)

I have forwarded the email to Shane (JuicyJoes)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (2/11/15)

I did not create this thread for everyone to keep bashing, I created it to explain my side of the story, and to show everyone I was having issues.

All of the vendors that were affected, got the outstanding amount after they let me know.


----------



## Jakey (2/11/15)

Hey look dude, from my side. vendors have come out and said what they needed to. you have started this to clear your name. 
If your story is verified by @ShaneW and absa then im sure the vendors will be the first to apologise. 
I think that members should refrain from commenting until futher info from the parties directly involved is given regarding this.

I sent you a PM last week which i apologise for. But should it be confirmed that your story was false, i retract that apology. 
Thats it from me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (2/11/15)

Admins can we please lock this post because I feel that certain members are using this to wage a personal war instead of the issue being left to the relevant vendors to sort out as they feel fit to. Thanks

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (2/11/15)

Agreed, again sorry to everyone involved. 

Admins please lock this thread, its getting out of hand by certain members.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (2/11/15)

I agree, thread is now locked.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

